# Nursing school counting as CEU?



## NysEms2117 (Dec 11, 2016)

Does anybody know if taking classes for nursing school will be able to "double count" as CEU's also? I still have about 2 years on my current cert, just trying to see if I can get "my ducks in a row" before **** hits the fan and im doing this that and the other thing a few days before. 
As always Thanks
~Andrew


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 11, 2016)

Except stuff like ACLS, I don't think you will find much else that will be a CEU.


----------



## Summit (Dec 11, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Except stuff like ACLS, I don't think you will find much else that will be a CEU.



You can't imagine how 1000 hours or so of college level healthcare topics will count as CEUs?

Covering topics from kidney failure to emergency care to shock to cancer to advanced assessment to OB to peds to pharmacology to pysch to critical care to hospice to sepsis to pulmonary edema to managing a heart attack to well I'll stop here so I don't go on for several paragraphs... can't imagine how that would be a CEU?

If OP is lucky, NS will straddle a recert cycle and they can get two full recerts full of CE out of school. I did.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 11, 2016)

The A&P's and basic classes will? If so I need to get CEU's for the ones I have taken.


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 11, 2016)

National registry will accept college courses related to EMS for CE. I'm not sure if NYS will. That being said, if you're part of the "pilot" rapid re-cert program, your CIC/training officer might let you put some down!


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 11, 2016)

When I renewed my state EMT-B there was a spot for college credits but it was capped at a few hours . The vast majority of my hours were nursing CEUs and they had no problem with that. I still had to meet the specific topic hours that were directly related to EMS. When you get your first job make sure you print out and keep the certificates from all the online training you will be required to do, most count as CEUs. Now at my flight job I should have enough hours to re-certify 3 times over.


----------



## Summit (Dec 11, 2016)

NS has more than enough topic specific content to cover 100 percent of the NR 24 hour topic specific requirements.

Any state would almost certainly be ok with this as well as long as you can provide documentation or lesson plans. Luckily I live in a state that uses NREMT as a complete proxy for state requirements (which are 48 his  every 3 years). 

NR caps the number of hours from a given topic, so you can't use one class for all of your hours


----------



## Summit (Dec 11, 2016)

This is akin to asking if paramedic school or medical school counts as EMT CEs.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 11, 2016)

Some of them definitely make sense, like pharm and cardiology. It's the ones like chem, nutrition, and psychology I didn't think did much with ceu, but I didn't think about all the other classes thrown in the mix either. My bad.


----------



## Summit (Dec 12, 2016)

While chem, nutrition, and psych won't fit well into highly specific topics like "preparatory" or "trauma" they would absolutely fit into elective hours because of the physiology in nutrition or acid-base balance in respiratory and metabolic processes with chemistry. Easy to claim 12+ hours of CE for each of those 45-100 hour classes.

Psychology would be a fine fit for specific requirements of behavioral emergencies or at-risk populations CE hours under NCCP. A statistics class would fulfill an EBP NCCP requirement.

I hope that one day chemistry and psychology or human growth and development are prereqs for Paramedic like they are for a BSN.

Prerqs aside, the ~1000 hours of healthcare topics over 2 years of NS is going to get 1-2 recerts.

If you use A&P and other prereqs over the 1-2 years preceding NS, that's (most) of another recert.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 12, 2016)

@Summit how long are classes valid for recert? for my degree i had to take psych classes out the wazoo, but thats a few years back now.


----------



## Summit (Dec 12, 2016)

CE hours from classes or any source only count if taken within the timeframe of the recert cycle. (That is the rule for NREMT and I can't imagine any state would let you reach back in time).

NREMT does have a new rule (I was told) where if you submit your recert early (say today for the March 31 2017 deadline), you could count all CE between today and March 31 2017 for your next recert.


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 12, 2016)

The question isn't if your college classes count as con ed, the question really is how many con ed hours is each college class worth.  of course, it isn't a 1:1 ratio, and you also need to make sure the classes are approved by your state or NR.

might not be a bad question to direct to the NYS Dept of Health.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 12, 2016)

thank you to both


----------



## Summit (Dec 12, 2016)

DrParasite said:


> The question isn't if your college classes count as con ed, the question really is how many con ed hours is each college class worth.  of course, it isn't a 1:1 ratio, and you also need to make sure the classes are approved by your state or NR.
> 
> might not be a bad question to direct to the NYS Dept of Health.


With nremt it is 1:1 up to the subject limit


----------



## Summit (Dec 12, 2016)

Summit said:


> With nremt it is 1:1 up to the subject limit


To add single subject limit last i saw for nremt:
12 hrs medic 
18 hrs aemt
24 hrs emt


----------

